# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/slf4j/LoggerFactory



## PHANTOMIAS (7. Jun 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben und wollte dazu nun einen JUnit-Test laufen lassen.
Angebunden ist mit Hibernate eine Datenbank.


```
package org.myapp.testing;

import static org.junit.Assert.*;
import org.myapp.data.domain.Pers;
import org.myapp.data.services.PersServiceImpl;
import org.myapp.data.services.IPersService;
import junit.framework.TestCase;
import org.junit.Test;

public class BasicTest extends TestCase {

	IPersService service = new PersServiceImpl();

	@Test
	public void testAddPers() {
		for (int i=0; i<10; i++) {
			Pers pers = new Pers();
			person.setName("test test test -" + i);
			service.addPers(pers);
		}
	}
```
Lasse ich den JUnit-Test rennen, so erhalte ich auf der Konsole, die folgende Meldung:


> Initial SessionFactory creation failed. java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/slf4j/LoggerFactory


Was stimmt da nicht? Eingebunden ist unter WEBINF lib "slf4j-log4j12-1.6.0.jar"

Jemand eine Idee, PHANTOMIAS


----------



## PHANTOMIAS (7. Jun 2010)

3 Minuten später, vor man Ewigkeiten gesucht hat, findet man die Lösung:
Old Nabble - DBUnit - Users - Re : Problem: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundErrorrg/slf4j/LoggerFactory


----------

